# GAME DAY Blue Marlin at the Elbow



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

We left the pass Saturday morning around 4 a.m. on GAME DAY (the new ride) for some fun fishing and to chase Wahoo for the Bud Light Tournament, the plan was to fish Saturday only and spend Sunday with our families.



We reached the nipple at day break and immediately put lines in, a little bumpy, water was blue green with scattered grass. Lou, Mark and Captain Jack made for a really enjoyable crew on board, no pressure we were going to fish and have fun regardless of the outcome. Trolled the scattered weed around Nipple, moved north to try and get out of the scattered weed and worked the area for a couple hours with no luck, the boats started stacking up and we danced around storm cells and lightning. We decided to head toward the Elbow where we had pick up multiple 50 lb. Hoo's this year to see if we could get something going, on the way to the Nipple port flat line goes off, hit the throttles and starboard flat line starts screaming. We boated both Hoo's and worked the area for a while with no more takers. 



We keep moving toward the Elbow, very little grass and it looked like a dessert, no one around? Did we make the right decision? We trolled through some schools of small BF, no luck, after about 2 hours we spotted a shrimp boat off in the distance turned north toward it and keep working, when we got up in the area of the shrimp boat nothing? we turned back toward the Elbow, back on the hunt again, 20 minutes later a small fish hits the starboard rigger bait, seconds later the center rigger line starts leaving the reel and screaming, got to be a good fish? 300 to 400 feet behind the boat water explodes, screams from everyone, Blue on!!!! She put on a nice little show and then proceded to sound, 40 minutes later we released her back to her waters!!!! She previously had broken her bill.



First Bill for the year on the new boat, we were all jazzed and kept trolling until 3:00, nothing else happened. We called it a day and headed back to Flounders for the Bud Light weigh in to see if we could get on the board, back at the dock we had 1st and second place Hoo's, did not expect them hold, it was early and they were not what we had hoped for in the Hoo catagory, but the Blue made up for it. At the end of the tournament the larger fish took 3rd place!!! We all got to spend Sunday with our families, does not get better than that!!! First Blue on the new boat and a place on the leader board!!!!!



Thanks to Capt. Jack from Tide Line Guides for the pictures, awesome job!!!

Video to come later.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Pretty boat Dude


what Make is it ?

and do you have one or two motors ....

Congrats on the :thumbsup:Bill


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice first post.... Now thats bringin it :thumbsup:.


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement, more to come.

The Boat is a Composite Yacht 26 made in Maryland W / 315Yanmar Diesel.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting, sounds like a nice day. I leave just down the road from you and have seen you go up and down the road a few times, what a beautiful ride! what kind of power do you have ?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Really nice! We trolled around the shrimp boat ( I think it might have been a long liner) near the elbow both on Fri and Sat with no luck. Glad you guys connected!

Robert


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

*e never seen a shrimp boat*



Odesign1 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, more to come.
> 
> The Boat is a Composite Yacht 26 made in Maryland W / 315Yanmar Diesel.


Sweet boat! Snapped a pic of you guys coming in as a north eastern boat is a rare sight down this way.









We fished that Long Line Boat on Wed as well and notta for us, I too thought it was a shrimp boat at first glance.

Honestly, I've never seen a shrimp boat in that area of the gulf. I know La gulf waters is a common sight to see shrimp boats but I have yet to spot one near the nipple. Anyone see them out there?

Jimmy


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice post! Sounds like it was a great trip


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen "shrimp boats" out around the 131 hole and a little south of there over the years. I don't know what their dragging for but I've been told more than once that their fishing for "butterfish"???......Nice blue BTW!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Odesign1 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, more to come.
> 
> The Boat is a Composite Yacht 26 made in Maryland W / 315Yanmar Diesel.




That's the same set up we have in our 32 palm beach , the 315 Yanmar

I'm guessing at 26 your getting better than 3mpg ........


Very nice set up:thumbsup:


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I have seen the shrimp boat named captain salty out there the last 2 weeks. We picked of a nice yellowfin from behind him while he was pulling up his nets. I believe the boat was from Pascagoula MS. Pretty sure it's a shrimper but not positive, I don't know what else they would be pulling for


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The "shrimp" boat that has been at the elbow lately was putting out a line of sorts, I watched them deploy something that was not a typical drag type net, whatever they put out they marked with large bouys at the start of the drop. The boat does have booms on each side that look like a shrimp boat though?? I could not find my binoculars and could not get a good look, my best guess is a long liner, but who knows?

Robert


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

We approached the a large white buoy north of the Elbow and thought it was a long line bouy, however the boat had one rigger pulling gear and one had the gear out of the water that resembled shrimp boat boards? We did not get close enough to see the name. No action around the boat so we headed back toward the Elbow.

With the 26' Composite Yacht and the 315 Yanmar at 3200 RPM cruise it runs out around 22kts, a couple weeks ago we traveled 180 miles running out Nipple area trolled all day, did not turn the boat off from sunrise to sunset and ran back from SW of the Elbow at 2800 RPM, total fuel consumption was 62 gallons, right on target at 3 mpg. 

Composite Yacht makes a nice 34' and just started making a 22' outboard model that looks like the 26' at a lower price. They make a great boat. www.compositeyacht.biz I looked long and hard before I made the purchase and could not find any negatives, however there are only 5 our 6 26' made to date and GAME DAY is the first one, they pulled the molds off of her. 

It is a pleasure to get good feedback and the picture coming in, Thanks to all!!!! See you out in the water.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Odesign1 said:


> t , total fuel consumption was 62 gallons, right on target at 3 mpg.


Wow! that is outstanding! To put that in perspective I burn that in ONE HOUR ON ONE ENGINE!! when running 34 knots! 

Gotta love your fuel burn numbers!!

Robert


----------



## bomillertime (Jul 31, 2012)

good lookin boat. yall passed us (blue 28' carolina classic) on the way to the elbow on saturday. congrats on the blue.


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

I remember seeing the blue boat north of us, the Hoo's hit about that time and things got crazy for a few.


----------

